# :: MAC Collection as of 08.06.06 ::



## Life In Return (Aug 6, 2006)

*PICS FIRST:*


















AND... where it is housed, along with my other makeup. But the MAC has its own drawers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








----------------






This is what I own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

*Eyes*
*Shadows unless otherwise noted
Amber Lights
Aquadisiac
Aquavert 
Aristocrat
Beauty Marked
Bitter 
Black Tied
Blacktrack (fluidline)
Blue Peep (fluidline)
Botanical
Carbon 
Chrome Yellow
Club
Cranberry
Crystal Avalanche
Da Bling
Electra
Electric Eel
Embark 
Expensive Pink
Freshwater 
Frostlite (fluidline)
Girlie
Goldmine 
Gorgeous Gold
Humid 
Idol Eyes
Juiced 
Mythology
Nocturnelle 
Nylon
Orange 
Paradisco
Phloof
Retrospeck
Sharkskin (shadestick)
Steamy 
Surreal
Sweetlust
Swimming
Swish
Taupographic (shadestick) 
Tilt
Trax
Waternymph 
Woodwinked


*Pigments / Glitters*
Azreal Blue
Blue Brown
Chocolate Brown
Electric Coral (PRO)
Emerald Green (PRO)
Frozen White
Fuchsia
Golden Lemon
Grape (PRO)
Kelly Green (PRO)
Lovely Lily
Naked 
Naval Blue (PRO)
Pink Pearl (PRO)
Primary Yellow (PRO)
Reflects Gold
Rose
Silver Fog (PRO)
Teal
Vanilla 

*Pencils / Eye Kohls*
Engraved Powerpoint
Sublime Culture cremestick liner
Teddy eye kohl
Violet Underground kohl

*Lips*
Auto de Femme chromeglass
Bare Fetish lipglass
Beaux lustreglass
Budding lipglass
Dusk lipglass
Fetish lipstick
Gel lipstick
Iridescently shadebender
Lame lipstick
New Flame lipglass
Opal lustreglass
Rayothon lipglass
Snowgirl lipglass
Teddy Babe cremestick
Uberpeach chromeglass

*Paints*
Bamboom
Bare Canvas
Canton Candy
Stilife

*Face / Misc.*
Avant Gold MSF Dark
Eyeliner Mixing Medium
Fast Response Eye Cream
Fix +
Gingerly Powder Blush
Hyper Real Foundation NC500
Mattifying Gel
Oil Control Lotion
Select Cover Up NC42
Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC45
Select SPF 15 NC44
Studio Finish Concealer NC45
Studio Finish Matte Foundation NC50
Studio Fix Fluid NC45
Shooting Star MSF


*Lashes*
All Black Fibre Rich mascara
Boston Fern Pro Lash
Lofty Brown Zoom Lash
Periwinkwink Pro Lash
Pick 5 Lashes (Mac in Mode)


----------



## devin (Aug 6, 2006)

oooh nice collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_*PICS FIRST:*

















AND... where it is housed, along with my other makeup. But the MAC has its own drawers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








----------------






This is what I own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

*Eyes*
*Shadows unless otherwise noted
Amber Lights
Aquadisiac
Aquavert 
Aristocrat
Beauty Marked
Bitter 
Black Tied
Blacktrack (fluidline)
Blue Peep (fluidline)
Botanical
Carbon 
Chrome Yellow
Club
Cranberry
Crystal Avalanche
Da Bling
Electra
Electric Eel
Embark 
Expensive Pink
Freshwater 
Frostlite (fluidline)
Girlie
Goldmine 
Gorgeous Gold
Humid 
Idol Eyes
Juiced 
Mythology
Nocturnelle 
Nylon
Orange 
Paradisco
Phloof
Retrospeck
Sharkskin (shadestick)
Steamy 
Surreal
Sweetlust
Swimming
Swish
Taupographic (shadestick) 
Tilt
Trax
Waternymph 
Woodwinked


*Pigments / Glitters*
Azreal Blue
Blue Brown
Chocolate Brown
Electric Coral (PRO)
Emerald Green (PRO)
Frozen White
Fuchsia
Golden Lemon
Grape (PRO)
Kelly Green (PRO)
Lovely Lily
Naked 
Naval Blue (PRO)
Pink Pearl (PRO)
Primary Yellow (PRO)
Reflects Gold
Rose
Silver Fog (PRO)
Teal
Vanilla 

*Pencils / Eye Kohls*
Engraved Powerpoint
Sublime Culture cremestick liner
Teddy eye kohl
Violet Underground kohl

*Lips*
Auto de Femme chromeglass
Bare Fetish lipglass
Beaux lustreglass
Budding lipglass
Dusk lipglass
Fetish lipstick
Gel lipstick
Iridescently shadebender
Lame lipstick
New Flame lipglass
Opal lustreglass
Rayothon lipglass
Snowgirl lipglass
Teddy Babe cremestick
Uberpeach chromeglass

*Paints*
Bamboom
Bare Canvas
Canton Candy
Stilife

*Face / Misc.*
Avant Gold MSF Dark
Eyeliner Mixing Medium
Fast Response Eye Cream
Fix +
Gingerly Powder Blush
Hyper Real Foundation NC500
Mattifying Gel
Oil Control Lotion
Select Cover Up NC42
Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC45
Select SPF 15 NC44
Studio Finish Concealer NC45
Studio Finish Matte Foundation NC50
Studio Fix Fluid NC45
Shooting Star MSF


*Lashes*
All Black Fibre Rich mascara
Boston Fern Pro Lash
Lofty Brown Zoom Lash
Periwinkwink Pro Lash
Pick 5 Lashes (Mac in Mode)_


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you, Devin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There may be more added today, depends on if I feel like driving to the Pro store


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 6, 2006)

oooh pretty!


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 6, 2006)

HAHA! There is more now! Went to the MAC store and had a blast! *about to take a pic and post it in Hauls*


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 10, 2006)

very nice collection


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice well rounded collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 28, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W!​


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

wow impressive e/s collection


----------

